# Yorkshire Water and marine tank with live rock



## dilbert (Aug 30, 2007)

I was wondering who in Yorkshire uses tap water for his marine tank with live rock and who is using RO water.

I'll set up a marine tank, probably 40 liters (10G) with first live rock only and later then with a few invertebrates, the easiest ones, shrimp and crabs, maybe.


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

You need RO water, tap water has all sorts in it thats no good for a marine tank. It comes in copper pipes for starters : victory:


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

RO... no question about it. You should be able to buy it from your LFS rather than invest in a Reverse Osmosis unit.


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

RO definatly! I use RO even with my fresh water tanks.


----------



## Mez (Feb 19, 2007)

2 quid a go mate, not worth the risk, especially with corals etc. well, theres no risk with corals, theres almots certain death lol


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

RO, its like reps, you need to get rid of the treatments and heavy metals in TW


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

RO definately where ever you live. Tap water has too much stuff added to it to be able to reliably use it exclusively. However if a day comes when you need a quick water change and you have run out of RO water (or forgot to get it) Tap water can be used in small amounts. Im talking less than 10% of the tank. But only really use it in an emergency. If the water change can wait then wait don't rush for the sake of it


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Like everyone else said, RO! Why risk it? RO machines are cheap (on ebay, around £30 if you get a good deal), and easy to install. Then all you do is keep a couple of buckets with lids on full of water, and use it for water changes and top up. Just make sure you pick a salt brand that is meant to be used with RO water, or buy an additive to put with the water before adding salt, as some have slightly less minerals in than others.


----------

